# Mollies n' Platies!



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

I call them "The healthy alternative to Goldfish", because of their simular colors. Some to most mollies ive noticed have blue eyes too. I love my two fish! I have a femmy platy, and a male molly. Embar is an orange molly, and he loves to swim around and pick on Tetris, a salmony patterned platy. She sometimes chases Embar. They both have blue eyes, and are very beautiful. Will post pics!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

They sound fun!  Remember that both of these fish are social and prefer to be in groups of three of their own kind.  What size tank do you have?


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> They sound fun!  Remember that both of these fish are social and prefer to be in groups of three of their own kind.  What size tank do you have?


a 10 gallon. I used to have 8 fish in there (Embar and Tetris had a girlfriend n boyfriend),2 guppies and 2 bettas. Since they all died, we haven't had time to go out and get more.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

8 fish is a huge amount in a ten gallon! I feel I should also warn you that mollies grow too large for a ten gallon and really do need a 20 gal. 

I'm sorry about your fishy losses. Can we see photos?


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Perfect!


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

I cant get over how perfect that pic is! They must've cooperated pretty well w/ me at the time


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

N too, the petshop dude never warned me! :frustrated:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Gotta love petshops, hey? They are rarely well informed and too concerned with making a sale to point out where a choice isn't amazing.  

That is a fantastic picture!


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ty very much. This place has hilarious emoticons, lol! Yea, he told me the basic facts, but MOLLY FACTS, Y U NO EXIST??? Lol. Its the Petsmart in Gallopolis, OH. Theres a tall, bald guy there sometimes. Peoples, right? =/


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

BettaBreeder99 said:


> Ty very much. This place has hilarious emoticons, lol! Yea, he told me the basic facts, but MOLLY FACTS, Y U NO EXIST??? Lol. Its the Petsmart in Gallopolis, OH. Theres a tall, bald guy there sometimes. Peoples, right? =/


you are one of the first people I've seen on here from OH.



Anyways, chain petstores rarely hire people that know a darn thing about fish. The head of the fish department MIGHT have a clue, but the other employees generally dont..

Always do the research yourself before you go in, and know what you want.


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

I dont actually live in Ohio, but yes, i was born there. I do live in WV, on a farm w/ 20 goats :wave:


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

N too, funny thing was when i went there, i was telling that guy about how i always did my re-search about a certian breed before/after i get them. It just helps, u know?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ooh, I didnt know that! I love virginia.

Anyways, it definitely helps to do research. Helps you determine what will fit in your tank and how many you need a lot easier than finding out at the petstore.


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

I aggree. Like it comes in handy if they get a disease, and u have no clue on what it is, RESEARCH!


----------

